# Why is it so dark?



## Afrankies

Hi all. Im new to this trying to conceive malarky its frustrating me to say the least. Wondering if all you lovely ladies can shed some light on this for me?! Ive just finished my period 7 days ago and decided to do some opk tests straight after it to see exactly when i do ovualate. And this is my weeks worth (one a day) and there getting darker and darker, and the one ive just done is even darker and showed up almost instantly. Now my question is, can i start to ovulate again 1 day after period an be ovulating after my period so soon that its at its peak again 7 days later?

Heeellppppp 

Now im confused as i thought ovulation happened somewhere around 12-14 days in? Can you ovualate twice?

Hope to here your thoughts on this
Thank you


----------



## YukonSun

OPKs will always show a line no matter when you test. That dark line shows up when you are about to ovulate. It's showing your LH surge. This is exactly what you want to see. :)


----------



## Hoping4numbr3

@Afrankies It is possible to have TWO LH surges or more in a cycle. If your body tries to ovulate but doesn't it will then do it again and hopefully at that time ovulate. IT is also possible to ovulate right after a period. That top test you took does look positive so I would DTD just in case. Good luck!


----------



## Excalibur

The top test is definitely positive! Good luck :dust:


----------



## Bevziibubble

Positive! :)


----------



## EMSwife1124

How long was your period? If you started these tests 7 days ago, after your period stopped, and let's say your period was 5 days long then that would make you CD12 with a positive LH surge - meaning ovulation will happen within the next 12-48 hours. 

Hope this helps and I wish you lots of luck on catching that egg!


----------

